# Comment se connecter et se déconnecter simplement avec une LiveBox ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Avril 2006)

Comment se connecter et se déconnecter simplement avec une LiveBox ?

Je viens de louer un modem ADSL Wanadoo LiveBox (Inventel). Je n'ai pas trouvé dans le guide dutilisation de la LiveBox le moyen de se connecter ou de se connecter à Internet hormis le passage par un navigateur. Et ce nest pas simple avec la LiveBox. Il faut après avoir configuré les Préférences Système en DHCP, lancer le navigateur, taper ladresse http://192.168.1.1, donner les identifiants et mot de passe par défaut de la LiveBox pour accéder aux réglages personnels, entrer ensuite ses identifiant et mot de passe de connexion Wanadoo personnels pour pouvoir enfin se connecter ou se déconnecter. Ce que je fis dailleurs plusieurs fois en vain. Aucun message derreur, aucune réaction. Je me suis avisé enfin, que peut-être, il ne fallait le faire par copier/coller. Cétait cela ! Il ne fallait pas de copier/coller ! Il faut tout taper à la main ! Pratique :-(

Comment fait-on pour se connecter et se déconnecter manuellement (sans arracher les câbles) avec cette LiveBox en évitant cette procédure hallucinante ? Avec mon modem précédent (BeWAN PCI), il me suffisait de cliquer dans la barre de fonctions pour se connecter ou se déconnecter.


----------



## yan73 (8 Avril 2006)

Salut

t'es en wifi, en ethernet?

Wifi ou ethernet, tu affiches lm'icone de ta connexion dans ta barre des menus et tu l'actives ou non selon que tu veux être connecté ou non.

pour l'icone: prefs systemes>reseau>ta connexion >coche l'element pour être dans la barre des menus.

Ps: pour acceder rapidement à la page de ton modem routeur tu la mets dans un signets, et tu actives dans les prefs de ton navigateur de se souvenir des mots de passes.


@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Avril 2006)

Je suis en *Ethernet* avec une LiveBox *Inventel*. Afficher l&#8217;état *PPPoE* dans la barre des menus n&#8217;est d&#8217;aucune utilité car la connexion est en *DHCP* et non en *PPPoE*. Les fonctions de connexion ou de déconnexion sont donc *désactivées*. Pour le reste (favoris et mots de passe mémorisés par le navigateur) c&#8217;est déjà fait. 

Je me demande s&#8217;il est possible de configurer la LiveBox en* PPPoE* pour bénéficier des fonctionnalités de Mac OS X (connexion et pare-feu). Car je n&#8217;ai aucune confiance dans le pare-feu de Wanadoo intégré à la LiveBox.


----------



## yan73 (8 Avril 2006)

Joël Pierre a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande sil est possible de configurer la LiveBox en* PPPoE* pour bénéficier des fonctionnalités de Mac OS X (connexion et pare-feu). Car je nai aucune confiance dans le pare-feu de Wanadoo intégré à la LiveBox.




oui

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Avril 2006)

Et comment ? Car si les Préférences Système sont configurées en *PPPoE*, la connexion de la LiveBox ne s&#8217;établit pas.


----------



## yan73 (8 Avril 2006)

Tu vas là (pref reseaux) 







[/URL][/IMG]

et tu rentres tes identifiants

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Avril 2006)

yan73 a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas là (pref reseaux)
> 
> et tu rentres tes identifiants
> 
> @+


 Et ça ne marche pas, car la Livebox ne se connecte quen DHCP et pas en PPPoE. 
Sat Apr  8 20:06:57 2006 : PPPoE connecting to service '' [access concentrator '']...
Sat Apr  8 20:08:03 2006 : PPPoE connection failed, No route to host


----------



## yan73 (11 Avril 2006)

je t'avoue que je sèche un peu 

et j'en suis bien désolé...

mais je vais quand même continuer mes recherches, car je suis quasi sur que tu peux te connecter en PPPoverethernet.

Je vais chercher du coté Tcp/ip et peut être rentrer les differentes infos, dns...

@+


----------



## -greg- (11 Avril 2006)

Joël Pierre a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en *Ethernet* avec une LiveBox *Inventel*. Afficher létat *PPPoE* dans la barre des menus nest daucune utilité car la connexion est en *DHCP* et non en *PPPoE*. Les fonctions de connexion ou de déconnexion sont donc *désactivées*. Pour le reste (favoris et mots de passe mémorisés par le navigateur) cest déjà fait.
> 
> Je me demande sil est possible de configurer la LiveBox en* PPPoE* pour bénéficier des fonctionnalités de Mac OS X (connexion et pare-feu). Car je nai aucune confiance dans le pare-feu de Wanadoo intégré à la LiveBox.





d'apres ma courte experience de livebox, tu ne peux pas te connecter ou deconnecter.
car la livebox se connecte qu'en DHCP ! 


connexion= cable ethernet branché
deconnexion= cable ethernet debranché


----------



## yan73 (11 Avril 2006)

greg à parlé....

J'ai donc dit une Ânnerie avec un grand Â.

Suis big désolé.   

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Avril 2006)

Et bien si, je peux me connecter et me déconnecter de la livebox mais *sans intervention sur la connexion*. Jai créé une nouvelle configuration PPP dans les Préférences Système, avec le modem interne (sans identifiant). Je bascule sur cette configuration, via le menu Pomme, pour me déconnecter ou sur la configuration livebox pour me connecter. 

Ceci dit, le plus souvent, la livebox nattends pas je me déconnecte ; la connexion de la livebox, qui devrait être permanente ne lest pas. Les déconnexions spontanées sont nombreuses (avec mon précédent modem, elles étaient rares). Quelquefois la Livebox indique que la ligne ADSL est synchronisée et que je suis connecté à Internet, mais rien ne passe. Se déconnecter et se reconnecter via la livebox (par le 192.168.1.1) est sans effet. Il faut débrancher *physiquement* la livebox et lui laisser le temps de se reconnecter toute seule.

Non seulement, cette livebox est beaucoup moins fiable que mon modem BeWAN PCI  mais elle elle _moins rapide_ (je plafonne à 100Ko/s au lieu de 133Ko/s avec le BeWAN). Je nai pourtant quun abonnement 1M (_Haut-Débit_ ;-)


----------



## -greg- (12 Avril 2006)

Joël Pierre a dit:
			
		

> Et bien si, je peux me connecter et me déconnecter de la livebox mais *sans intervention sur la connexion*. Jai créé une nouvelle configuration PPP dans les Préférences Système, avec le modem interne (sans identifiant). Je bascule sur cette configuration, via le menu Pomme, pour me déconnecter ou sur la configuration livebox pour me connecter.
> 
> Ceci dit, le plus souvent, la livebox nattends pas je me déconnecte ; la connexion de la livebox, qui devrait être permanente ne lest pas. Les déconnexions spontanées sont nombreuses (avec mon précédent modem, elles étaient rares). Quelquefois la Livebox indique que la ligne ADSL est synchronisée et que je suis connecté à Internet, mais rien ne passe. Se déconnecter et se reconnecter via la livebox (par le 192.168.1.1) est sans effet. Il faut débrancher *physiquement* la livebox et lui laisser le temps de se reconnecter toute seule.
> 
> Non seulement, cette livebox est beaucoup moins fiable que mon modem BeWAN PCI  mais elle elle _moins rapide_ (je plafonne à 100Ko/s au lieu de 133Ko/s avec le BeWAN). Je nai pourtant quun abonnement 1M (_Haut-Débit_ ;-)



Donc tu deconnectes ton mac en ayant créé une autre config. ou enleve ton cable ethernet c'est plus rapide si c'est un mac portable ou si ta livebox se trouve a coté de toi.
Mais la livebox reste connecté! (donc pas pas de connexion ou deconnexion manuel)

Et il est vrai qu'a part deconnecté la livebox electriquement en cas de souci de synchro , je ne vois pas de solution tres efficace qui fonctionne a 100%.

En dernier c'est pour cela que je garde mon modem ethernet


----------

